# LONG post about sick Maximus.



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I sure hope he feels better soon. Is he eating salmon and sweet potato dog food?

This probably doesn't relate at all, but the word salmon always makes me think of DogMomAbby's pup.
http://www.dog-health-guide.org/salmonpoisoningindogs.html

Does anyone know if it's true that excessive Protein leads to thickened blood?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry! That has to be terrifying. 

Did they do an x-ray to check for a blockage? I am assuming that they did and it was clear.

I will be keeping you and Maximus in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh geez...poor Maximus. I would be so scared to have him at home in case something were to go wrong.

They did xrays ya?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sometimes when the vomit smells really bad it's because feces is mixed in. I'd wonder about a blockage, too.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree about the concern for a blockage...from your post it sounds like they haven't done xrays yet? Me personally, I wouldn't wait...if you're vet doesn't have office hours on saturday, I'd drive to another emergency hospital if you don't feel comfortable where you went before.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

HE did not twist his stomach did he? Poor guy. Sending you all my good wishes and prayers.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

They did do xrays, but didnt see much of anything helpful, so we are going to go back in a few days for more "tests". I could only afford so much today (the previous "issues" maxed out my Visa with costs adding up to over $5000), and payday is Wednesday. The clinic isn't to far away, so if something were to go wrong I could get him in quickly. I also have the vet's cell on speed dial. =) 

Kimm: He is on salmon and sweet potato dog food. I hadn't heard about the thickening of the blood though. I think for now, it is because he is so dehydrated, but I will FOR SURE look into that! Salmon seems to be the only meat he can tolerate and if that is going to thicken his blood he is gonna go vegan 

He is still sleeping, and I have to go give him some fluid in a bit, but he has perked up a bit. He isnt barfing anymore, and can actually sleep. He still looks so sick, and I cry just looking at him. He is such a good dog and doesn't deserve to be so sick all the time. I feel like such a bad momma but I don't think I could have prevented any of this mess. If I had the money, I would have left him at the clinic but they said he was stable and since I know how to give the injections and do the fluid I could do that to get him stable again and then bring him in if needed... Scary and I hope I dont have to but I would do anything for this dog.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

The vet didnt feel or see any twists thank goodness, and there didnt seem to be a blockage, but we will check again.That was my first worry too, with the bile color smelly vomit and the chewie chomp issues we have been having. She seemed certain it was pancreatitis, but wanted/needed to do more bloodwork. 

I would love to go to another emergency hospital, but there is only one on the island and it is the one that almost killed him last time. I will never EVER go there again. He is doing ok for now, better than he was last night. I will go back and do everything I can once I get paid...but the $50 I have left after today's $500 visit wont cut it.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh I was so hoping when I saw this thread that it was an old one that had been resurrected ...How horrible that you are going through this with Maximus - you are such a good mommy to him...you are both in my thoughts xoxoxox


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh...I don't think the salmon dog food is thickening his blood. I was wondering about high protein and I'm sure the dog food is well balanced. If you were feeding raw, then I'd wonder. I don't even know if high protein thickens blood. It was more of a question.

Jo Ellen posted a thread about her friend's dog that became very sick due to pancretitis. Maybe you can compare notes.

I just hope he recovers soon.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks. I hope soo too. I was just reading through her post now actually. It sounds similar. Seems if it is pancreatitis, Max has it pretty easy compared to poor Duke! What a trooper.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Prayers from Taiwan for sweet Max

Victoria and Buddy:heartbeat


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

I mean Luke... not Duke... you know who I mean LOL. the dog in that thread. I need sleep.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I hope Max is feeling better soon. It is so scary when they are not well. Please keep us posted.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Poor Max.  Good thoughts and prayers for the both of you.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers going out for Max from GA. Please do keep us updated.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh my how scary and sad for poor Max....I hope he feels better real soon and hope that the vet can figure out what is going on with him. Poor baby. Please give him a pet for me and please keep us posted. My thoughts and prayers are with Max. xxoo


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Is he trying to eat or drink? If Max is not vomiting anymore, that is a good sign that the medicine is helping. 

When Hunter had his blockage, he presented very much like Max( my house smelled like vomit too), he was projectile vomiting liquid when we rushed him to the vet. We did xrays also, my vet said that plastic & fabric don't show on xray, they look for gasses & fluid around the blockage. The xray that night showed nothing.

They gave him a shot for the vomitting, He would drink water, but continued to vomit overnight. 
The continued vomiting after they gave him the shot was a sign that there was something other than a bug. The next xray showed an area that was suspicious for a blockage. That was when they found the sock.


Will keep you & Max in our thoughts & prayers for a quick recovery from this! Hope he is feeling good as new in the morning!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This was a scary post to read, and your fear really comes through your words and reaches me. 

Leptospirosis is one thing that comes to mind if he gets to play where squirrels or any wild critters are. Any kind of poisons like mushrooms or some truly rancid garbage he found and snarfed? I so hope the hydration supports him and his own system is able to kick whatever is plaguing him.

I am going to worry about him all night, so keep us updated.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

lots of prayers and good thoughts going out to you and your dear boy. I hope he gets better FAST!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Good thoughts coming for Max. I hope he is on the mend!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm just reading this. Did they test his digestive enzyme levels? Luke's was in the thousands (I forget how high) but crazy above normal. It was pretty clear with him that it was pancreatitis.

Do you know if they tested that?


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I hope he will be feeling better soon, so scary when our precious dogs are sick.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Sending prayers your way. I hope Max has a good night, I'll be thinking of you both.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Lots of good thoughts for Maximus. Hugs for you both!


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Sending lots of get better soon vibes! I am so sorry for what Maximus is going through! I know how hard it is to worry and to not know what is going on with your pup!!

My thoughts and well wishes are with you, maximus and leonidas!!


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

we wish could do more but please know that harley and jerry have you and Max in their thoughts


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

He is not willing to eat or drink anything. I have offered a few times and he doesn't even lift his head. I have sprayed some water in his mouth a few times though. He is still dry heaving, but no vomiting or anything. 

Lily: I don't live in an area with any critters and I haven't seen any garbage Max could have gotten into. I think the vet checked for anything she could though, just in case. 

Jo: I don't know any of the actual numbers from any of his tests. I do know the pancreaitits test was negative (the blood was really thick and may have had an affect in the results). I will get the results from teh full blood panel tomorrow or the next day hopefully.

I am doing Sub Q bags at home, and Max still hasn't gone to the bathroom or even tried to get up. He is on Cerenia (Antimetic) and Metrondiazole(??) I will try to feed him again and keep trying to get him to drink water too. His eyes are really scaring me and I am afraid to leave the room. I am so scared I will walk back in and he wont be okay... 

It is good he isn't vomiting anymore and his heart beat is strong too. Let's hope for the best. He is a strong boy, and i'm sure he wants to make it through this to see his daddy come home! He is only 3 after all! He has got WAY more trouble to get into before its time for him to go. I'll keep the thread updated. Thanks for all the advice and support. I love you guys so freakin' much.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry Max is so very sick. I am praying for him and hope the Sub Q bags are helping his dehydration. You'd think they would let you make payments to save your dogs life! Please keep us updated. 
Will they come in over the weekend if he gets worse?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Still sending thoughts and prayers to your sweet boy. xxoo from Amy & Misty


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

If it is pancreaitits, they usually don't want them to eat or drink anything for 24 - 48 hours. When Erin had it, they could almost tell by pulling her blood because it seemed fatty. Those were the vet's words, so I don't know if it was thick or not, but it seems like it might have been. They are so sick, it is very scary. Erin ate Coyote poop and that caused it. Since then, she got into a bag of cat food and I knew right away to take her to the Vet. She is an older dog and still pulled through, so there's lots of hope for your boy. Sorry you are going through this. We are sending Golden thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been away and missed much of what's been going on. I didn't realize Max had been so sick. I'm so sorry that you're going through this before your DH gets home. I hope Max perks up and you find out what is going on. Prayers from MD.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We are hoping and praying that Maximus will turn the corner and start getting better. I wish I had some ideas for you but I havent been thru anything like that with any of my crew. Good luck!!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Just saw this...poor Maximus. You are both in my prayers.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that Maximus is feeling so sick!! It's so hard to see them miserable like that, but you're doing wonderfully with him. Just make sure you don't run yourself down too much... even if you curl up next to him on the floor, make sure you get some sleep tonight. I will be keeping him (and you) in my thoughts... hope to hear some good news soon!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sending thoughts and prayers to your sweet boy.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How scary!!! I hope you are able to get some sleep tonight.. I will be thinking of you and Maximus tonight.. Please keep us updated. And get some rest!!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh my! The smelly barf certainly sounds like a blockage to me. Duke's had 3 of them. Do you hear any belly sounds at all? Has he passed any gas? Poor Max and poor you! I know exactly how you feel.

I'm so sorry more options aren't available to you at this point. Come on, Max! Oh, one pressure point is to rub his paws, the big pad, in a circular motion. It's supposed to stimulate the bowels. At least dehydration is being kept to a minimum. How long does it take for the camel hump to disappear? If it goes quickly, then he's very dehydrated.

I'm so, so sorry! I wish there was something I could do - I'll be praying.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

I surely wish we could offer more than our thoughts and prayers. I hope tomorrow shows some improvement and some answers to the cause.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh gosh. How scary. Big hugs to all of you!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear this. Hope everything turns out okay!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I will be praying for your sweet Max! I don't know much about pancreatitis but Jazz had the same type of symptoms you describe when she had a blockage. I know you had a bad experience with the emergency vet before but don't rule them out if you need it. If you have to go back make it very clear what you expect from them. Good luck and I will be watching for updates on your sweet boy!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Prayers for Max coming from Australia. Hoping he's improving by the minute. Any news???


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh No! Poor Max. This makes me very sad for the both of you! It seems that this time around you have the professional support you need.

*sigh* c'mon boy, get well soon!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read this. Maximus and you are in my thoughts and prayers and hoping he shows improvement very soon.

{{{Hugs to both of you}}}

~Jackie


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I woke up early(4:30am) to get things ready for a dog show today, and the first thought in my mind was to check on you and Max. I seriously hope you are both sleeping peacefully and things are okay.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Metronidazole covers lots of basis. I wonder if you can give it with plain old pepcid? I am not sure, bc some antibiotics like Doxycyline are diminished by pepcid, but metronidazole, while it is doing 1000 good thing, can give the tummy gastritis in its own right.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

just read this tread.POOR BABY,HOPE YOU FEEL BETTER SOON.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

FWIW, I recently gave Ziggy a round of Flagyl (metronidazole) and I also gave him 20mg/day of pepcid that was recommended by my vet.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maximus isn't the pup right? Please refresh my memory. Did Maximus have a serious health issue as a young puppy? Just looked at some of your old posts. If the Vet comes back without a diagnosis, I'd go through your posts and write down all the issues he's had in the past. 

The poor guy really hasn't felt very good.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Am hoping for a positive update soon...still praying for Max.


----------



## meadowmist (May 27, 2009)

Sending thoughts and prayers out to you and Max.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Aimee I'm so sorry to hear Max is not well. I hope everything is better this morning. Sending good thoughts your way.
Al


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping you and Max in our prayers. Hope he is feeling better this morning.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thinking about you & Max this morning. Hoping for good news!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I saw the candle lit for Max. I'm going there right now to light another. I pray things are better this morning.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Been thinking about Max all night. How is he today???


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Hoping this morning brings good news for Max.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

We're hoping Max is much better today!



Chris is right......if you need them, even though it may be difficult to do.....



magiclover said:


> I know you had a bad experience with the emergency vet before but don't rule them out if you need it. If you have to go back make it very clear what you expect from them.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

How is Max this morning? Any update?


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm hoping "no news is good news!"


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is very early there still so hopefully they are both getting some sleep. Prayers that Maximus had a good night.


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Hoping Max has stopped vomiting and the fluids have rehydrated him. I Hope you got some sleep last night.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Just checking in to see how Max is doing. I hope everything's okay.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

It's only 6am in Hawaii right now; hopefully they're all sleeping soundly. Fingers crossed!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I keep checking this thread, worried about Max......


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I keep checking this thread for an update! Please let Maximus be okay!!!
Hugs, prayers, positive thoughts!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Any updates???


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Mornin' everyone. I am in tears reading all the words of support from everyone on this forum. Maximus is doing better, not great, but better. We had a LONG rough night, and I had to give him over 800 ML of Sub Q fluid throught the night. He was so dehydrated the camel hump went away within minutes of giving the fluid. His eyes were so still and glazed over and he looked so weak and bad I was saying my goodbyes. Heath got a chance to call last night and as silly as it is, I put him on speakerphone and let him say his goodbyes too but Maximus didn't like that idea... He seemed to be determined to make it through the night and he was able to get up a few times throughout the night to DRINK water!!! 

My vet gave me her cell number last night and she called every few hours to check up on us. She told me that if he started to get bad to call her and she would come to my house. She also told me not to worry about paying for the visits and that she would give me the medication at cost. 

We still don't have any blood work results, but it is only 10 am here, so I just have to wait I suppose. Maximus was able to eat about a quarter cup of food and keep it down this morning, and has peed again 3 times since yesterday which is fantastic. He has been having some serious gas though, so I am hoping a number 2 is on its way as well. Who knew I would be excited for rank farts...

Maximus also had the energy to hop up on the sofa and cuddle for a bit this morning, before we went to his toy box and got his ball. It takes him every ounce of energy he has to stand up and that sweet boy wants to play with his ball. His eyes are back to sparkly and his nose is good and wet too. I am hoping he is through the worst, but we still don't know why this even happened so I can't get to excited. If we aren't able to fix it, it may happen again. 

Anyway, I will keep updating as I know more. Thanks again for the support.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

SO HAPPY TO HEAR!!! Sounds like he is getting better!!


----------



## Bleachmiracle (Jun 25, 2009)

I've been keeping up with this post, and I'm glad to hear that he is doing somewhat better. And that is great to know that the vet is really helping you with this! I have a vet like that also, and in a situation like this is great to have the support. I will continue to think about you and Maximus, and let's hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Kimm said:


> Maximus isn't the pup right? Please refresh my memory. Did Maximus have a serious health issue as a young puppy? Just looked at some of your old posts. If the Vet comes back without a diagnosis, I'd go through your posts and write down all the issues he's had in the past.
> 
> The poor guy really hasn't felt very good.


 
Sorry, I forgot to respond to this in the update. =) Maximus is not the puppy. He will be 3 on Christmas this year. He has had some big issues, with rashes, and we got that all figured out a few months ago. He ended up having food allergies as well an environmenal and seasonal allergies. The poor guy has had some serious staph infections secondary to all these allergies and that is really why I am so worried now. His most recent staph was just a few months ago, and it was really REALLY bad, so I am really hoping his immune system is strong enough to help him get better.

He didn't have any health issues at all until a year after we moved here then BAM sick all the time. Hawaii is notorious for allergies so I guess being here just set him off.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Glad to read Maximus is doing a little better! How scary!!
My thoughts are with you and Maximus. I'll follow this tread like a hawk.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This news brings tears to my eyes! I am so happy and relieved he is better. Last night it really sounded very scary. Sweet Maximus.. so glad you are on the mend.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh I am so gald to hear that maximus is doing better...gosh thank goodness! Please let us know when you getht test results back. xxoo


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Glad to hear he's doing better today.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

I love that Maximus! Let's go boy! 
I'm rah-rah'ing for ya.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

So happy to hear he is doing better... Go Max!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

So glad to hear he's doing better today. We went though something similar (other than the smelly vomit) with our 1 year old about 3 weeks ago. He's still working on getting better. He ended up spending 3 1/2 days at the emergency vet that I wold rather not have taken him too and another 2 days at our vets office. 

I hope Maximus continues to improve throughout the day.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

It sounds like he is getting better, great news! Hugs to you and Max, poor baby.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news and I am so glad that he is getting better. It is always a good sign when they want to play. Give that boy a big hug and kiss and tell him he is a very brave strong boy.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Glad to hear Maximus is feeling better. Hope he continues to get stronger.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad he is doing a bit better, keep us posted!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Glad to hear a positive update - hopefully the worst is over, and the bloodwork tells you exactly what went wrong!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, got the bloodwork results and nothing is out of the ordinary... We are not out of the woods yet since we don't know what caused all these symptoms and he could relapse. The second pancreatitis test came back negative as well "all levels excellent" so something else is causing all this mess. 

I have recieved some PM's from people concerned that Max has been allowed to eat and drink and is not hospitalized. I am giving him constant bags of fluid, and the same shots of the meds he would be getting at the clinic. The fact that he is showing interest in getting water himself and that he is willing to eat again even if it was only 4 bites, is a great sign!

If he does in fact have panceratitis, he did fall into that window of no water no food for 24-48 hours. His last meal was Thursday morning at 6 am or so and was half of what he normally eats. He got a little sick during the day, then threw up all night. We went to the vet at 7 am Friday and he got shots and fluid. Super late last night (maybe even early this am) Max got up on his own and walked to his water bowl and drank a tiny bit of water. He has a quarter cup of fat free yogurt (not kibble) around 8ish and has had nothing since then except bags of fluid and meds.  I do so appreciate the concern for him, but I really trust this vet and if she says it is ok for him to have tiny amounts of food and water after all he went through, and he is willing to take it then I am totally ok with him getting it!

I will be watching Maximus closely and we will go back in after the full course of meds are done (2 more days) and get more tests and another xray to see if we can see anything else. Unless of course he gets worse, we will go back in asap! I'll keep everyone updated.( Max is about the same. He just had 200 ML of fluid and is asleep in his kennel.)


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Just checking on your pup, hope he is still doing well.


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Hope you both had a good night.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

I haven't been on the forum in a few days and just came across your thread. Sending out prayers and good thoughts for Maximus for a speedy recovery. I'm glad to hear he is feeling a little better


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying for sweet Max.


----------



## meadowmist (May 27, 2009)

Just checking in to see how you guys are doing. Glad to hear of improvement...do keep us updated!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

So glad to hear he had a better day yesterday.  How's he doing today?


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Maximus is doing wonderful today! He had a fantastic night, we even slept a bit! He hasn't eaten much, but drinks small amounts whenever he feels like it. I gave him a total of 2 cups of food with yogurt throughout the day yesterday and this morning he had a handful of kibble with some yogurt mixed in and seemed really into it for the first time in a few days. We went to the vet to get another x ray and saw nothing, so we did an ultra sound and got to see the GI tract, totally inflammed.:no: 

It was actually really cool to see how it all worked and there is evidence of a blockage, but it appears to have "unblocked" itself, and is making its way out. We are thinking this has EVERYTHING to do with his snarfing/ trying to swallow whole his chewie chomps. (the initial treatment for both pancreatitis and blockage are the same with the fluids, vomiting meds and antibiotics to stabilize and stop any infection) LUCKILY he is allergic to the rawhide so I bought the "fake rawhide" stuff that is "safer" and dissolves when wet. I am guessing he did manage to swallow some big chunks and when they got stuck he got sick and with all that vomiting he lost the water he needed to dissolve the chewie chomp! What a mess! The massive amounts of fluids he got saved his life and the antivomiting stuff was a miricle drug! If he had kept throwing up he probably would have died from dehydration. He is going to stay on the antibiotics (now oral) until the pills are gone and we switched to the antivomiting pills too. Max is still getting the SUB Q fluids a few times a day but only 400ml or so for the entire day. Just enough to supplement his drinking.

He is still kind of shaky when he first gets up, and he can't walk around for very long, but he is wagging his tail like crazy and his eyes are wet and sparkly again! He was sleeping on the floor this morning and the UPS guy knocked. I knew he was feeling so much better when he jumped up and started to bark as he was running to his "place" to wait for a cookie. LOL! He didn't actually take the cookie I offered him, but it was hilarious that he jumped up and ran and barked. It was the most I have seen him do and I got all weepy. The UPS guy probably thought I was insane!! 

I just want to say thanks so much to all of you for all the prayers and support and concern for my boy! I really believe that he felt all the hope and prayers and that support helped him fight to get better. I can't thank you all enough for being my support while I am here alone and holding me up and helping me keep hope that he would be ok. I really thought I was going to lose my baby when I saw his rigid body and glazed over glassy eyes. He is so much better, and getting stronger every second. Thanks again to everyone and I will update more when there is something new to report! (the pictures are from today BTW)


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Phew!! I'm glad maximus is doing better!!! He's on his way to being back to normal!!

Whoo HOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Atta boy, Max! Give him a big wet smooch from me.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What an ordeal. Hugs to Maximus


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

So glad to hear that Maximus is coming around!! It sounds as though he may be out of the woods, but I'll keep the good thoughts coming until he's 100% again! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Aw, I want to give his sweet face a kiss. He looks so sleepy. 

I am very glad to hear Max is doing better! What a relief it must be for you.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Way to go Maximus! I am so glad he is feeling better. What a terrifying experience.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

It was terrifying! NO MORE chewies for us, only HUGE marrow bones that can't get broken!! I hope they really like the tiny cookies they get now, because that's all they are getting from now on!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am so glad that Maximus is doing better. He's very lucky!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so gla he is doing so much beter. Hereis hoping the improvm,ent continues at a rapid pace.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

glad he is doing better. Prayers and good thoughts for continued recovery!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maximus*

So Glad to hear Maximus is ding better!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So glad Maximus is doing better..woohoo


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

Just saw your thread and read it all the way through! I'm so, so glad that your boy is feeling so much better and that he's on the mend. What a terrible ordeal for Max AND for you, and what a great mom you are to have taken such good care of him! What a scary, scary thing.

I'm going to assume that the 24 hour clinich you're referring to is in Kaneohe and is part of a national chain? I only took Sophie there for toenail clipping, but did use them a couple of times when late night bee stings and subsequent reaction made it necessary...and then only for a shot. They pretty much killed Sophie's sister Hale and never diagnosed her properly. Good call on your part!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news about Maximus. Thank goodness he is turning the corner and feeling better. I dont blame you about the rawhides, it really sounds like he is a chomper with them. Give that boy a big hug and kiss.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Sophie's slave said:


> I'm going to assume that the 24 hour clinich you're referring to is in Kaneohe and is part of a national chain? I only took Sophie there for toenail clipping, but did use them a couple of times when late night bee stings and subsequent reaction made it necessary...and then only for a shot. They pretty much killed Sophie's sister Hale and never diagnosed her properly. Good call on your part!


 
Not the one in Kaneohe but same chain. The one I used before is in Pearl City and Maximus almost died from staph (they were calling it flea bite allergies). The one in K-bay is technically a 24 hour clinic, but now you have to call first to see if a doc is even there and they will turn you away if it isnt life or death when you get there after hours. It seems this chain seems to have the same "standards" in all of their clinics or hospitals.:yuck: Most 24 hour clinics will see you if you come in late regardless (you just pay a hefty price). Obviously, if I am going in late at night I believe there is a serious reason to do so!! 

Thanks again to everyone. Maximus has some serious energy right now! He is running (yes RUNNING!!) around my kitchen with Leonidas now. Now we just wait for a poo!:crossfing


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Alohaimee said:


> Thanks again to everyone. Maximus has some serious energy right now! He is running (yes RUNNING!!) around my kitchen with Leonidas now. Now we just wait for a poo!:crossfing


COME ON POO!!! You can do it Maximus!! SO GLAD you are feeling better!
:--sitnky::--pipe::--heart:


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

good to hear he is doing better!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

YAY MAXIMUS!!!

Now do us all a favor and poop!!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Here we go with poop watch! Glad to hear he is coming around!! I know how frightening a blockage is!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I had also been away for a few days and missed all this action, just catching up now. I'm so glad that Maximus is doing better! What a relief... I was expecting the worst when I got about halfway through this thread  

I can somewhat relate to this, but with my boyfriend and not a dog :doh:. LOL (I can laugh about it now but not at the time!) He was at a work conference eating dinner and took a big bite of his steak and I guess forgot to chew. A few minutes later he ran to the bathroom to throw up... all that came out was the water he had just sipped. So he went back in and tried drinking more water. Back to the bathroom a few minutes later to throw up... 
He had no pain, could breathe fine but anything he tried to eat/drink wouldn't stay down. A few hours later his boss called me to come pick him up and make him go to the hospital because he didn't look well. We spent the night in Emerg and the docs kept giving him stuff to make him vomit, and telling him to drink pop ("soda" for the americans) to try and dissolve whatever food could be in there. Finally they realized that wasn't working and they sent him for a GI scope, where they discovered a big chunk of steak lodged in his esophagus and pushed it through. 

It was the scariest night, seeing him go from perfectly normal, to pale as a ghost, to shivering uncontrollably, to looking like he was going to pass out and die. I'm happy to say he was back to his old self in a matter of hours and went back to the conference the next day!

Moral of the story: Chew your food! (Dogs AND people too!)

I'm hoping that the blockage was the case with Max and that it is not an ongoing medical issue, and please keep us posted if anything else happens!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

So very glad your boy is on the road to recovery! Nice job on your part with the Sub-Q fluids and meds too....


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

I am so glad that Maximus is all well now. What a relief. Now Maximus, go do what you've got to do... we are all waiting...


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am soooo glad Maximus is feeling better!!!
My computer is down at home so I have been so out of the loop 
Sending out lots of good thoughts to you Maximus so go do your business!!!!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

:banana:LADIES AND GENTLEMAN!!! We have a poo!!! 


WAHOOO!! 

Maximus is doing fantastic and even brought me his leash today! We went for a little walk, had some breakfast and he is at the moment terrorizing the puppy. All is pretty much back to normal!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey....nothing better than a good poop! 

Who would of thought I would ever say that to some young lady and her dog in Hawaii


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Alohaimee said:


> :banana:LADIES AND GENTLEMAN!!! We have a poo!!!
> 
> 
> WAHOOO!!
> ...


It's sad when poop makes you smile. Go (go go go) Maximus!
Glad things are going well.
: )

I've been thinking about him all weekend.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

AlanK said:


> Hey....nothing better than a good poop!
> 
> Who would of thought I would ever say that to some young lady and her dog in Hawaii


 
I laughed so hard reading this I got teary eyed! What a great way to start my morning! A fantastic poo (not from me just to clarify ) and a big hearty laugh!

It IS sad when a dog pooping is cause for such excitement! But even if the highlight of my day is Maximus taking a poo, I am totally ok with that!! LOL!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm just checking back in to see how things were going and it's good news! Things are so crazy here at home that any good news is welcome news! ...it's 'moving' news!!!  I needed to smile.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Having dealt with giardia for many many months with Brady, believe me, I understand the collosal excitement that goes along with good poop!!! Good boy Maximus!!!


----------



## meadowmist (May 27, 2009)

Yayyyyyy! So glad to hear this news!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I know that happy poop dance well!!! So glad you had a chance to partake this morning!! Give that brave boy an ear scratch from me!!!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

YEA!!!! SO happy Maximus is doing so well and pooped!!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Have been following this thread closely and am SOOOO happy for the poop dance!

Isn't the internet a wonderful place? Where else can you find a bunch of folks who closely follow and pray for a good poop? . . .and who also can discuss with each other and get excited about them? LOL

I know I check each of mine regularly, love to see nice, firm poops, and can pretty much tell whose poop is whos - now where else could I say that and have folks who understand?


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks again everyone! We had poo number 2 this evening so things are "moving" along just fine.  If Max could talk I am sure he would say thanks to all of you for all the help and support and prayers! We would not be where we are without it all!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah Maximus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

